# keifei labs?



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Source started supplying this but never heard of it before, he swears by it, have any of you used it and is it any good?


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Akira said:


> Source started supplying this but never heard of it before, he swears by it, have any of you used it and is it any good?


DOGS BOLL+CKS ON THERE SUS 250 AND DECA 300 GREAT GAINS 10 WEEKS IN

CHECK THERE AUTHENTICATION CODES ON THERE WEBSITE AS THERE GEAR IS BEING FAKED ALREADY

ITS AN UG LAB IN CHINA PHARMA GRADE GEAR NO PROBLEMS FROM ME EXCEPT HEAT UP THE SUS IN LUKE WARM WATER STINGS LIKE A BITCH ELSE PROB HIGH BA LEVELS


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

As DJ says, great stuff. My supplier has switched whole sale across to it. Hadn't heard of it being faked yet at all but who knows. They have a website and the results i got off their Test P and Tren A were bloody excellent.


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

They arnt that new, seen a few of their products last summer, expensive tho, maybe not now


----------



## ForeignGuy (Mar 22, 2009)

thei test E 300mg/ml does the job


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dj case said:


> DOGS BOLL+CKS ON THERE SUS 250 AND DECA 300 GREAT GAINS 10 WEEKS IN
> 
> CHECK THERE AUTHENTICATION CODES ON THERE WEBSITE AS THERE GEAR IS BEING FAKED ALREADY
> 
> ITS AN UG LAB IN CHINA PHARMA GRADE GEAR NO PROBLEMS FROM ME EXCEPT HEAT UP THE SUS IN LUKE WARM WATER STINGS LIKE A BITCH ELSE PROB HIGH BA LEVELS


great gear but sust stings like a bitch? Cant be that good then cus Organon doesnt hurt that much and thats pharma grade.

Keifei aint no pharma grade lab buddy.


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

use Kefei test e, it does not sting, their Deca is also painfree and very effective


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey what is the web site with the keifi hcg-hgh??...it is totally different to aas site??

it looks like balkan..

no end user sales?? thanx


----------

